# empty hand tec



## sniperB-4 (Nov 9, 2003)

I was wondering if there are any good sources for empty hand kali/escrima out there. I am unable to go to an insturctor at this time because of a military deployment. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pesilat (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sniperB-4 _
> *I was wondering if there are any good sources for empty hand kali/escrima out there. I am unable to go to an insturctor at this time because of a military deployment. Any help would be greatly appreciated. *



GM Cacoy Canete has a book out called "Pangamot" which is all about the empty hand aspects of Eskrido. But I don't know where you might get a copy of this.

Guro Dan Inosanto has a couple of good tape on it in his "Dan Inosanto: The Definitive Collection" series. Tape 4 & 5 focus on "Panantukan" and "Dumog" (respectively). You can order these at http://inosanto.com

There are probably other sources out there, but these are the first that come to my mind - which gives a good indication of the circles I tend to run in within the FMA community 

Mike


----------



## Gulo (Nov 10, 2003)

Mr. W. (Bill McGrath) has a video on 'Abecedario de Mano' for Pekiti-Tirsia stylist.

otherwise try searching for 'cadena de mano'. the videos i've seen are not commercially available.


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 10, 2003)

> Guro Dan Inosanto has a couple of good tape on it in his "Dan Inosanto: The Definitive Collection" series. Tape 4 & 5 focus on "Panantukan" and "Dumog" (respectively). You can order these at http://inosanto.com



In a similar vein, look for tapes by:

Steve Grody
Ted Lucaylucay
Rick Tucci

***

There are probably at least a dozen more resources.  The following come to mind:

Ernesto Presas has a tape on Dumog.

Try a post on the Eskrima Digest for Cacoy Canete's book.

The Abecedario de Mano tape by Tuhon Bill McGrath is for Pekiti Tirsia International members who have attended the seminar, and is not commercially available.  Recommended.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

